# Ceremony for W.O. Nolan



## Nfld Sapper (13 Sep 2006)

Mass of Christian Burial to be held at 2 p.m., Thursday 14 September at the Basilica of St. John the Baptist in St. John's, with interment to follow at Holy Sepulchre Cemetery in Mount Pearl.

If anyone is attending dress is DEU with Medals.


----------



## GUNS (14 Sep 2006)

Just returned from WO Nolan's burial. I have participated in a few military funerals but this is the first for a fellow soldier who made the supreme sacrifice. It is something I will never forget, for as long as I live.

WO Nolan's military burial would change anyones doubts about Canada's commitment to Afghanistan.

" People sleep safely in their beds at night,
  while men do violence on their behalf."


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Sep 2006)

Full military honours for Nolan funeral
Last Updated: Thursday, September 14, 2006 | 8:37 PM NT 
CBC News 
Hundreds of people gathered at the Roman Catholic Basilica in St. John's on Thursday to say an emotional farewell to Warrant Officer Rick Nolan.

The Newfoundland-raised soldier was one of four Canadian soldiers killed in combat in Afghanistan on Sept. 3 during a fierce gun battle with Taliban militants.

Pallbearers from the Royal Canadian Regiment carried their comrade's flag-draped coffin into the basilica, followed by Nolan's family, including his wife, three young sons and step-daughter.

Warrant Officer Peter Fisher, who worked with Nolan for 12 years, said he was proud of his friend.

"When we all joined the military, we all knew what we were getting into and we knew that it was a high-risk job for us all. Rick has done us proud," said Fisher.

"I think he should be remembered as a true warrior, a true hero."

Gary Best, with the Canadian Peacekeeping Veterans Association, agreed.

"This is our sons and daughters and they're doing us proud. I don't think there's anybody in Newfoundland today who wouldn't be proud of this young man," said Best.

After the service, Nolan coffin's was transported to his hometown of Mount Pearl, where he was interned in a private ceremony.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Sep 2006)

Guns I hope us (as the Escort) did W.O. Nolan proud in his send off.

Warrant Nolan, you will be greatly missed. CHIMO!


----------



## ReconWO (26 Mar 2008)

Rick, 

It was a pleasure to meet you. I was glad to be handing over to someone who cared about his men.  You will sadly be missed.

Ken


----------

